# Yellowtail kingfish combo etc??



## jspin32 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys,
gonna start jigging and trolling for yellowtail kings
Anygood reels or rods you would suggest
$300 - $400 for combo
i would rather an overhead reel aswell 
Thanks


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Where are you , i have a Penn outfit overhead reel and rod heavy duty for Jigging that might suit , i am in Sydney


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

You can catch kings on 3-5kg rods with 2500 size reels and 10lb braid but if you want to target bigger models you'll need a minimum 6-8 kg rod, 4000 size reel and minimum 20-30lb braid as a starting point. If fishing in shallow water over reef you'll need steel cable and an electric winch.

Work out where you want to fish and what size fish you want to target and go from there.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

God we can be obtuse.

32, Maybe my stuff ups on the same trail might help your thinking. Season 1 I stuck with Stradic 4000 matched to a 3-5 kg carbon rod (Berkley Drop Shot) On a yak I still stand by this selection BUT never landed a legal King and lost a few. The rig is beautiful, and a better fisher would have done better.

My "B" rig was a Charter Special lever drag overhead inappropriately sitting on a spin rod 5 - 10 kg (originally for chasing Barra on yaks on Awoonga). This is definitely up to pulling in 1m+ kings, I use it with a Paravane (because I dont need the complication of a down rigger) and I haven't sussed the Paravane. This remains my B rig.

I have been laughed at fishing Long Reef for being under gunned. But on a yak, I suspect these two rigs should work well. For me it's season 2 now, I like my original choices, even without fish, but I'm gearing up now.

I am now looking for a heavy rig matching the performance of the Charter Special, but with the marvelous sensitivity of the Drop Shot. And of course in a spin rig. Kings will be the normal target, but I'm also gearing up for a trip to the reef chasing Spaniards (and perhaps a trip to Mozambique for the Paindane comp, aparantly ability doesn't impact your application). This time I have chosen the beastmaster sw 8000 matched to the new Terez 15-30lb rod.

When I explained my thinking to my local tackle store I was told "under gunned". Yadda yadda. I reckon the 4000 works here, and the 8000 is overkill. We are fishing from yaks after all, how much pressure can you put on a pelagic fish before you are being towed?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep as dru says we all have different ideas of 'normal'. I haven't been lucky enough to wrestle with any 1+ metre models as yet but for most 'standard' kingies I reckon a quality 4000 size reel with 20-30lb braid on a decent 5-8 kg or 6-10kg 6' - 7' rod should land you 90% of what you hook. Only change you'll need to make is with your leader size - go heavy if fishing over reef and go lighter if fishing in deeper water or over sand. Personally I prefer spin reels as you can also chuck plastics, lures etc with them.

Beauty is that this combo will also work for many other estuary species and is a good 'medium' allrounder. Hope that helps.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I am looking at 3 possibile reels for my new PE3 jigging/livebaiting rod for the yak. Building on a Xzoga Taka G60 10kg blank.

Daiwa Oceano 4500
Daiwa Phantom J 4000 or 4500
Shimano Saragosa 4 or 5000 (bit heavier than either daiwa)
Also looked at the Okuma Salina II but seen too many reliability issues flloating around.

Won't be doing any real casting with it, so need to decide between saving weight and extra line capacity to be able to fish deeper water when in a boat. Can get all 3 for under $200 delivered with bit of searching.


----------



## Simo73 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mate I'd go for the Diawa 4500,,,holds 400m of 30lb braid,,what more do you need.Iuse one for land base spinning and have had no problems.


----------

